# Nirvana seeds



## newgrowth (Jun 6, 2007)

I just placed an order for Skunk special and white widow, est time of delivery is 10 to 15 working days, I'll post a update when I recieve them and leave a review of how it goes. Fingers crossed...


----------



## BSki8950 (Jun 6, 2007)

i am very confident in nirvanas seeds you will get them


----------



## g-13 (Jun 6, 2007)

thats where i get mine they are really quick


----------



## newgrowth (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm encouraged to hear good things about them, I did read alot of reviews and post's before I ordered and it seemed like a good one to try, I like the pricing too. One thing I don't get about the seed bank reviews and it seems like it happens alot, there will be like 20 or 30 great reviews and then 1 that will say they never got seeds, never recieved emails back, its a scam don't buy from them.ect ect.Sounds like someone with a agenda.Any way I got email confirmation that my order was being processed, so that was cool, I'm looking forward to growing some nice bud.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 6, 2007)

Nirvana is pretty good on their word. I ordered straight from them when i got my WW seeds. Okay smoke for the $ you spend on it..way better than bagseed.

Good germ rate on them but bad male to female ratio.. i got 2 fems out of 10 plants.Anyways good luck and they will arrive stealthy.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 7, 2007)

Iv'e ordered well my brother has ordered there a good 4-5 times and everything went smooth and fast he says he reccomends this to everyone.


----------



## newgrowth (Jun 16, 2007)

Recieved my seeds from Nirvana. Not bad 10 days . I'd recommend them at this point, Details on how the seeds perform later.


----------

